# New forum for news



## jar546 (Feb 2, 2011)

Please post all code and industry related news items here


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 2, 2011)

NFPA News & Resource Page

Good info for all:

http://www.nfpa.org/categoryList.asp?categoryID=128&URL=News%20&%20Publications


----------



## Architect1281 (Mar 7, 2011)

FMB the news reel on Triangle's key point is why we are where we are economically today.

We have regulated safer environmentally sensitive workplaces and have driven all but the stuborn to the third world workforce.

When and only when we apply Tarrifs to imports that DO NOT Play by the same rules we require of homeland production

that would make the cost equivalent to domestic production all we have accomplished is exporting strife and pollution.

OMG does that make me liberal? or did Ross Perot say it best and have we heard the Great suc*ing sound ?


----------



## Architect1281 (Mar 7, 2011)

Also as indicated in the NFPA article

PEOPLE Try really really hard to circumvent every possible method of protection as a potential obstacle

Carbon monoxide deaths spur safety effort by city

PROVIDENCE -- After three people were killed by carbon monoxide poisoning in a South Providence house, city officials tomorrow will deliver a safety message and information on where to get free detectors for smoke and carbon monoxide.

The 10:30 a.m. news conference will be at the Providence Public Safety Complex, and Mayor David N. Cicilline, Fire Chief George S. Farrell and police representatives will deliver the message.

The mayor will also announce a new effort to educate Providence families on carbon monoxide poisoning dangers.

The bodies of the family were found in the 325 Blackstone St., house two days ago. Officials have said they think an improperly installed basement furnace for the heating system led to the deaths.

Extra: Find out more about dangers of carbon monoxide and ways to prevent poisoning.

EXTRA EXTRA

No Permits, No Licensed Workers, DuctTape and Chewing Gum I can do it myself or with a friend attitude.


----------

